# WOC: Superglass



## iadoremac (May 4, 2010)

Hey Guys,
Just wondering what you plan on getting? Would also like to know what you think of this product


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 4, 2010)

As much as I love lipgloss I don't know if I'm going to get any of these. They are really going to have to wow me. This is a wait and see situation I guess. Also the hauling I did this weekend sorta put a major dent in my wallet.


----------



## lilMAClady (May 4, 2010)

I just ordered Totally Bang after chatting with an MA and she was raving about how this shade would be GAWJUS on my NC45 skin I ordered it instead of the Fab Frenzy I had been wanting. I'm gonna go check out the rest this weekend in person. I have my eye on Fab Frenzy, Cherry Electric and one of those pale pink colors. These just call my name!! I have been not-so-patiently waiting for these to come out for a few weeks, and then once I found out what the model had on in the promo pic I caved!


----------



## iaisha26 (May 4, 2010)

I'm interested in Fab Frenzy, only becuase I love purples. I won't know for sure until I get to the store and start swatching. I have a few B2M so if I don't get any Superglass products I'll just refresh my Dazzleglass products.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 4, 2010)

Gonna go check these out tonight or tomorrow.. I'm definitely curious.


----------



## Nicque (May 4, 2010)

I too am looking forward to seeing these in person. My MA knowes what I like and she said I am going to love these. Well let's see if she is right?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 4, 2010)

Zilch! =)


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 4, 2010)

These look fun, but I've heard that they're so sheer that if I do pick one up, I won't be getting anything other than that one.  I want to see them in person though.


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 5, 2010)

I'm going to get Fab Frenzy and another one (forgot the name). I have Cherry Electric and I love it. I'm not rushing to buy these since it seems not too many people will be snatching them up because of the glitter.


----------



## Soundclash (May 6, 2010)

This Collection has not at all interested me, but then again MAC has yet to really excite me these day at all.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 6, 2010)

I went into the store today and loved them all!  I ended up getting Cherry Electric and I can't wait to use it with my summer lip colors! :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Purplegloss9 (May 7, 2010)

To be honest ladies...I'm soooooo tired of the constant "cousins" of Dazzle?Creme glasses they keep pushing out..uggggggh....NEXT!!!!!!!!


----------



## m_3 (May 7, 2010)

I really want Fab Frenzy, Sweet Tart, and Disco Blend


----------



## 2browneyes (May 7, 2010)

I have Fab Frenzy. I was thinking about going back for Disco Beat but...maybe not...idk.


----------



## vintageroses (May 7, 2010)

Are there chunky monkey glitters? Because that's how they look like in pictures! & it is not out in Australia yet!


----------



## miss rochelle (May 8, 2010)

totally skipping... i hate glitter on my lips. :/


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 8, 2010)

I really didn't like any of these because of the glitter.  Ah well more money for To the Beach!


----------



## Nepenthe (May 8, 2010)

I picked up Disco Blend, Fab Frenzy & Tunnel of Love.  I think Disco Blend is the most versatile of the three, I plan on using it with any sort of pink/coral/neutral/bronze lip.  Fab Frenzy & Tunnel of Love are gorgeous.. I love the blue reflects in FF & ToL has a green sheen.  There is definitely glitter, but it's nowhere near intense as I original thought it would be.






I used pencil with all of them.. Mouth Off (Disco Blend), Nightmoth (FF), BBQ (ToL).


----------



## Nelly711 (May 8, 2010)

^^ I was not even going to purchase any. I may have to get the peachy one. That one is really pretty!


----------



## iaisha26 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Nepenthe

The glitter doesn't look chunky at all, I'm still going to the store to see the various shades on my skintone.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_I picked up Disco Blend, Fab Frenzy & Tunnel of Love.  I think Disco Blend is the most versatile of the three, I plan on using it with any sort of pink/coral/neutral/bronze lip.  Fab Frenzy & Tunnel of Love are gorgeous.. I love the blue reflects in FF & ToL has a green sheen.  There is definitely glitter, but it's nowhere near intense as I original thought it would be.






I used pencil with all of them.. Mouth Off (Disco Blend), Nightmoth (FF), BBQ (ToL). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 8, 2010)

The glitter only looks chunky up close when inspecting the gloss, not at normal eye range.


----------



## starfck (May 8, 2010)

hiii guys ! i got totally bang and i loooove it i posted swatches in the swatch thread if anyone wants to see it =)


----------



## sss215 (May 8, 2010)

I think I am going to pass on the collection, but if I have some extra money, Fab Frenzy looks promising.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 8, 2010)

Nepenthe, I love those three...you may have pushed me over the edge.  The past few days have been so HOT & HUMID; I am almost to the point of avoiding anything but my lip replenisher followed with chapstick. (However, I have used Moth to Flame with chestnut liner all week!)


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 9, 2010)

I want Tunnel of Love, but Cherry Electric is also calling my name.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 9, 2010)

I'm not buying any. I'm happy with Dazzleglasses and don't 'see the point' of MAC releasing such a similar product.


----------



## sss215 (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm not buying any. I'm happy with Dazzleglasses and don't 'see the point' of MAC releasing such a similar product._

 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 9, 2010)

I like this collection... I LOVE sparkle and shiny . . . I bought Tunnel of Love, Totally Bang, Fab Frenzy, Disco Blend, Gift Wrap and Superflash.

Today I wore Victorian l/s (SFC) w/ Gift Wrap on top.. It looked nice and I got a lot compliments.


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 10, 2010)

I swatched the sugar colored one, the name escapes me right now but, these are really different. 
I'm glitter skiddish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I passed on these.


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2010)

i bought a few, but i only plan on wearing them when i wanna achieve certain looks. i think these speak to the inner artist in you, and probably aren't great for everyday wear.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 10, 2010)

^Iawtc.  These are much different than dazzleglass.  I would say that the glitter particles are much more visible and also they have more pigmentation than DG (for a transparent product anyways).  Dazzleglass reminds me a lot of a glassy watery effect, but this seems to have more of a glassy glittery effect (if that metaphor makes any sense).


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2010)

^makes perfect sense. these would really look nice in pics, photoshoots or when you're out and the lights are kinda low, like at dinner, or a club or something. i wouldnt wear these to work, personally. but i do love them. i consider them a kit essential.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 10, 2010)

i already have enough issues with the little white stuff that bunches up on my lips when i wear regular lipglass, so chunks of glitter and extra stickiness wouldn't make that any better, i'll be passing on these. I've found that the dazzleglass cremes and cremesheen glasses have really worked out for me, so i'll be sticking with those.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 17, 2010)

I bought Fab Frenzy because I loved the way it looked in the tube! lol

It looks just as fab on the lips, too. I wasn't sure if it would be pigmented or not. Turns out it is very well pigmented and gives a really beautiful berry tint to your lips.

I am very happy with my purchase. I'll probably be getting gift wrap next only because I am a sucker for corals.


----------



## sss215 (May 17, 2010)

I changed my mind. I finally saw them today and I need one. The flecks are thin and flat, not chunky like normal glitter. That was a good thing. There is nothing like it out right now.  I also liked the feel of it, not sticky like lip glass at all.   OMG. Tunnel of love is a must have for me!  Its deep blue brown with flecks of coral in it. I was totally surprised about that. Really pretty,  I adore it.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 17, 2010)

I have Totally Bang! and I LURV it. If you have Girl About Town l/s and/or Magenta l/l, GRAB IT. I get so many compliments when I have all three of these combined.

I'll pick up the rest at some point, but as previously mentioned I don't think they're flying off the shelves so I can pace myself. I'm a little worried about Tunnel of Love though since it's supposed to be BLUE-brown, and I'm definitely yella'. Anybody have it and are an NC?


----------



## Notorious19 (May 18, 2010)

I'm still kinda torn. I tried them on and was covered in glitter after I tried to take them off. Anyone else have that problem and how do you combat it?


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

I got Tunnel of Love . It put it over Thrills l/s. I'm in love.


----------



## ms. kendra (May 19, 2010)

I have to have totally bang and fab frenzy!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_I'm still kinda torn. I tried them on and was covered in glitter after I tried to take them off. Anyone else have that problem and how do you combat it?_

 
Maybe I'm just lucky, but I only had *one* fleck of glitter off my lip after hours of use, and even then it was only slightly outside my lip. Then again, I've been lining the outside rim of my lips (just past my liner)with my Groundwork paint pot, so I think that's what's keeping the glitter put. I highly recommend that for anyone having issues with glitter traveling.


----------



## sss215 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_I'm still kinda torn. I tried them on and was covered in glitter after I tried to take them off. Anyone else have that problem and how do you combat it?_

 
i had glitter left, so i just wiped my lips with a white washcloth that I use only for my face. it all came off.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 28, 2010)

I purchased Fab Frenzy lined with currant after trying it on at the Mac counter. It was gorgeous for hours. When I wore it the next day it was just ok for some reason. Don't think it's worth $18. Think I'll take it back and stick with my regular Dazzle Glass.


----------



## makeuptianna (Sep 4, 2010)

These are pretty and I have them all but for some strange reason they make my lips peel. So now I keep it in my kit for my clients


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Feb 22, 2011)

I have fab frenzy and I use it with vino lipliner syrup lipstick with it on top and it looks amazing! I am NW43.


----------

